# New Shelf



## phil44 (Dec 20, 2010)

Haven't quite finished it but couldn't wait to try it out!


----------



## phil44 (Dec 20, 2010)

Just a preliminary work for my V Tinct display!!!!


----------



## phil44 (Dec 20, 2010)

closer left bottom


----------



## mr.fred (Dec 20, 2010)

Very   handsome  display-----great  pictures[]


----------



## phil44 (Dec 20, 2010)

top left


----------



## phil44 (Dec 20, 2010)

By the way I'm looking for a green Dancer!


----------



## phil44 (Dec 20, 2010)

right top


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 20, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: phil44
> 
> closer left bottom


 
 That Polk & Co is beyond words for me!


----------



## phil44 (Dec 20, 2010)

Last pic, Thanks R Dog it's one of the rarer Ten pins from Balt. This one has some pry marks on the lip which doesn't bother me too much because most known Polk's do. However you might see some that appear not to. The pries were most likely ground down, According to local opinion this is how the lip should look.


----------



## Road Dog (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll admit I am a little scared looking at those Ten Pins standing there. Are they standing or supported somehow?


----------



## blobbottlebob (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow Phil. Those (bowling) pin bottles are really cool. I think I can say with confidence that there are none from around here. That means I actually own every known variant! I bet its an expensive taste to acquire because those things _look _pricy.


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 20, 2010)

I bet bowling balls are strictly forbidden in your house? []

 Very nice bottles indeed.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 20, 2010)

I have the same question as Rory...What's holding those up? Awesome bottle by the way Phil!


----------



## phil44 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, they are carefully balanced on thier own. They werent up there long,  just for photographing.

 Theres no projectiles of any type in the house, also no kids animals or bowling balls other . 

 Not sure why there are ten pins and torpedos. The times they were used overlap. There are others who know more about exact dates but the Polk is one of the older embossed sodas from Baltimore.


----------



## PrivyCheese (Dec 20, 2010)

HOLY COW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SWWWWWWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

   As an avid Baltimore collector, all I can say is WOWOWOWOWOWWWWWWW!!!!!!! I know there are some New England glass collectors around here they may differ from my pinion but to me there is nothing like some great Baltimore glassworks stuff....Between you and Chris, you guys could start a Baltimore Bottle meusem.


----------



## phil44 (Dec 20, 2010)

thanks John, you dug a green dancer back in the day  wish I could get my hands on it now!!!!


----------



## baltbottles (Dec 20, 2010)

Phil, your collection is looking awesome. i hope you get it all out and displayed soon

 Chris


----------



## phil44 (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks Chris !!!


----------

